# Spot beam maps



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Is there a place online that shows the Directv spotbeams maps? I have seen the ones for Dish, but didn't know if Directv's were on as well.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been looking all over for them also for days.

Dishnet has very very detailed lists. Why not direct tv?

I need 101 degrees and then what channel is on what transponder.

Looking for MN which is 12 and 20, but what channel is on what?

Also what about the new Spot beams on 119?



Link said:


> Is there a place online that shows the Directv spotbeams maps? I have seen the ones for Dish, but didn't know if Directv's were on as well.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well they are actually right here at this very website, they're part of the EKB but it lists the D* sats: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/297

and for a directv transponder map for national channels, you can find that here: http://www.dbsforums.com/dbs/DTV101.htm

the spot beam transponders/cities are noted in a table in the first link


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

These are the links I have:

1. http://wvjw.info/dbs-beam/ (has links to both DirecTV and Dish maps)
2. http://www.scottandmichelle.net/scott/dtv.html
3. http://www.nabs.net/Images/conus.gif

Not sure which is the most accurate or up to date.


----------



## E-95 (Oct 6, 2004)

Glad I found this site. There's a wealth of knowledge here. I'm curious if there are any transponder tables available for the HD channels on the 110° and 119° birds?

E-95


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

and you can click on the EKB button up at the top, to fulfill any other of your E* queries


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

jpurkey's post for the wvjw link are the best maps. These were created by Walter Morgan during the merger period, and therefore, were created with the spot-beam data given to the FCC by the DBS companies.

The main issue is that there is not a very good map for DirecTV 7S, which at the time, did not have filing plans with the FCC.


----------



## E-95 (Oct 6, 2004)

BFG said:


> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm
> 
> and you can click on the EKB button up at the top, to fulfill any other of your E* queries


Thanks for the quidk reply BFG. I'm sorry if I wasn't more specific. I'm looking for HDTV transponder information for the DirecTV 110° and 119° birds. Am I missing something or is that information at the link you provided?

E-95


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

D'oh, I forgot that this was in the DirecTV thread

lemme look.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

No, BFG didn't read everything, such as to which forum the question was raised. 

I have a better version of this, but the best site to understand which channels are being used on which transponders is the tivofan site.

http://www.tivofan.com/directv/channels.html


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey now  just trying to help and I've found the right info this time  http://www.widemovies.com/dfwbitrate.html


----------



## E-95 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks guys! Just the info I needed. :goodjob: 

Hey, it's hard to keep track of what thread you're in! Everyone makes mistakes!

E-95


----------

